# Lima Norte



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Paseo sabatino e invernal por la nueva Lima. Con agradecimientos a BP, excelente guía. Lastima que comenzó a oscurecer muy pronto, y que los guardias de seguridad no me dejaron tomar fotos en el interior del MegaPlaza.

Primero, un poco de cultura popular juvenil para comenzar el recorrido:










Algunas tomas del MegaPlaza:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

uy chu, creo que eso es lo único respetable de la zona norte


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bien por el cono norte....se ve el progreso


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Las calles aledañas al MegaPlaza, entre éste y el Royal Plaza. Mucha gente, muchos negocios, mucha vida. De repente, los edificios no se pueden considerar gran cosa en cuanto a arquitectura se refiere, pero en términos sociológicos representan el porvenir de los nuevos limeños, los provincianos que han creado en las pampas y los arenales del norte, toda una nueva ciudad, donde se mueve sumas fuertes de dinero, y donde día tras día se redefine lo que significa ser capitalino.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

puta que que asco, ahi sí se merece una bomba


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kay: es parecido a vitarte


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

El Royal Plaza, a escasas cuadras del MegaPlaza. Toda la zona se ha duplicado en valor, según un artículo que hoy mismo salió en El Comercio. El metro cuadrado que antes costaba $150 ahora cuesta $300, y es indudable que sigue aumentando el valor de los terrenos en esta parte de la ciudad.





































El centro comercial en este contexto no es solamente un lugar comercial sino también un lugar de entretenimiento como muestra esta foto de danzantes en pleno perreo.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> puta que que asco, ahi sí se merece una bomba


Check your elitism my friend. Acuérdate que mucha gente que llego a vivir en estas zonas vinieron precisamente por todo el tema de bombas y radicalismos.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Entrando a una de las calles principales de Los Olivos rumbo a la municipalidad. Oscureció muy pronto y no tuve oportunidad de tomar fotos de algunas de las zonas residenciales que no tenían nada que envidiar a los clásicos distritos de clase media de Lima Sur.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En mi opinion Los Olivos tiene muchisimo que envidiar a varios distritos de clase media limeña en lo que se refiere a estetica.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Por fin, después de caminar (mejor dicho, después que mi guía me hizo caminar) por horas y horas, llegamos al Boulevard de Los Olivos, una calle de aproximadamente dos cuadras de largo, repleta de discotecas y demás antros de diversión, desde lugares baratitos hasta lujosos, donde ningún portero dirá "lo siento, está lleno" aunque veas otra gente entrando y saliendo libremente y manyas exactamente cuál es el problema.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Juan1912 said:


> puta que que asco, ahi sí se merece una bomba


Se parece a San Miguel...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> En mi opinion Los Olivos tiene muchisimo que envidiar a varios distritos de clase media limeña en lo que se refiere a estetica.


En los barrios residenciales que yo ví, que no conocía para nada, vi muchas casas que se aparecian igual de lujosas y con diseño parecidas a lo que uno puede encontrar en San Borja o Surco, e inclusive algunas partes de Miraflores. Ojo, estoy hablando de clase media ..... y lo que más me llamó la atención es que los barrios establecidos como los que menciono llevan muchísimos años, pero esta zona ha crecido en apenas 10 a 20 años. Claro que todavía se ve que nace de una iniciativa popular, y por supuesto con una .... uhm, ¿complexión? .... diferente a las zonas antedichas, pero regresemos en 20 años a ver como ha progresado, porque si en 10 o 15 años está así, ya nos podremos imaginar en un determinado futuro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me refiero a las paredes sin acabado en los costados de los inmuebles, a los edificios sin acabar y a los carteles publicitarios de mal gusto.

Estos edificios no seran acabados (nunca lo son), ni sus paredes seran tarrajeadsas (jamas lo son). La mediocridad...

Pero las avenidas si se notan que estan bien cuidadas. En fin, gracias por mostrar las fotos! Sin ellas jamas conoceria como es Lima Norte, pues jamas voy por ahi dado a que no tengo nada que hacer por esos lares.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Me refiero a las paredes sin acabado en los costados de los inmuebles, a los edificios sin acabar y a los carteles publicitarios de mal gusto.
> 
> Estos edificios no seran acabados (nunca lo son), ni sus paredes seran tarrajeadsas (jamas lo son). La mediocridad...
> 
> Pero las avenidas si se notan que estan bien cuidadas. En fin, gracias por mostrar las fotos! Sin ellas jamas conoceria como es Lima Norte, pues jamas voy por ahi dado a que no tengo nada que hacer por esos lares.


Yo tampoco no tenía nada que hacer por esos lares sino, simple y sencillamente, conocerlos, porque como buen viajero que soy, cuando voy a un lugar (en esta ocasión Lima, que es como mi casa pero a la vez un lugar que desconozco) tengo que conocer un poco de todo, y si el viernes en la noche comencé mi jarana cenando en Las Brujas de Cachiche y después en unos antros de La Molina y Miraflores con unos amigos hasta las seis de la madrugada, y en la tarde pude ir (en combi todavía) a Los Olivos, era por el afán de profundizar un poco en lo que es esta megalopolis compleja, desordenada, cautivadora. Es lo bonito de viajar -- te puedes salir de tu realidad con mucha mas facilidad que en tu lugar -- puedes transcender barreras de clase, de raza, de economía. Por lo menos, así lo veo yo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chevere! Lastima que a mi no me gusta viajar. Jaja.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Chevere! Lastima que a mi no me gusta viajar. Jaja.


Hmmmm, ¿será cierto? Ja ja ja.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

GatoNegro said:


> Hmmmm, ¿será cierto? Ja ja ja.


Naah...me fascina viajar, pero a lugares cheveres, como Europa que me muero por conocer! Pero en verdad no perderia mi tiempo yendo a Lima Norte cuando hay tantos museos mas interesantes por conocer...tambien es porque mi tiempo en Lima es corto, mas quiero conocer ciudades al interior del pais y zonas cheveres de Lima. 

Esta es mi opinion personal, pero igual te doy las gracias por postear las fotos, si no fuera por tus fotos, no conoceria Lima Norte!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buena recompilacion, no conosco ese sitio de Lma. Pero todo el mundo tiene derecho de comprar en "malls". Te contaré que a veces ser tipo Europeo, Blanco y peor aún si son mujeres, rubias y viajan solas a paises como Egipto o otros paises Arabes. Especialmente turistas que viajen solas. Igualmente, si eres hombre, tipo Europeo y Blanco, te agarran al toque, en otros paises como Tailandia, ofreciendote, ya sabes que y los joden bastantes, Yo he sido testigo de eso. Tiene sus ventajas ser morrochito... jjeejejej..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno que hayas puesto las fotos Gato negro, un poco oscuras, pero se ve bien, ese es el alma de Lima. Bien por el cono Norte, un lugar que nacio como marginal y que ahora es un gran polo de desarrollo de la capital.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

interesante...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> .... un poco oscuras ....



Sí, salieron un poco oscuras porque las subí directamente de un CD sin retocarlas, el programa que utilizo para retocar las fotos está en mi laptop en mi casa, allá en Los Angeles ......


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me gustan tus fotos del Norkys que ganas de comer pollo del q solo se come en Lima!!!!!

Muy buenas tus fotos y has obtenido tomas interesantes del cono norte un poco olvidado en nuestros threads


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Están buenas las fotos, Gato Negro. Muestran un barrio pujante y emergente, que está creciendo y mejorando a pasos agigantados.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Muy interesante la zona. Es bonito ir de paseo por estas zonas para conocer sitios como el Royal Plaza y el Mega Plaza. Hasta zonas residenciales bonitas, como tu viste en tu paseo. Espero que hayas disfrutado de tu paseo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> Sí, salieron un poco oscuras porque las subí directamente de un CD sin retocarlas, el programa que utilizo para retocar las fotos está en mi laptop en mi casa, allá en Los Angeles ......


jeje, es que a las seis y media, ninguna camara saca fotos supernitidas, pero igual estan mostras, gracias por mostrar este sector de Lima, marginado en este foro, y eso que faltan mas conos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Observen este link sobre el metrocable en Medellin, esa es la forma de ver una ciudad, integrar todos los barrios sin exclusion alguna, mejorar el nivel de vida de los barrios perifericos, como podran ver, ese barrio es muy parecido a Independencia, identico diria yo, la diferencia radica en los cerros, los de Medellin son verdes.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230700

Por fin llego a Lima un alcalde que piensa diferente, solo asi Lima mejorara.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero no entiendo porque no hacen proyectos como el metrocable de medellin, para hacer un tunel se demoran años...mientras que en paises como Ecuador ya los tiene.

En el Peru no existe ni UN teleferico. Porque??


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

GatoNegro said:


> Check your elitism my friend. Acuérdate que mucha gente que llego a vivir en estas zonas vinieron precisamente por todo el tema de bombas y radicalismos.


en fin, me parece feo


----------



## pyro (Jan 2, 2005)

Hace anos atras, habia un propuesta sobre un teleferico hacia la montana a lado de machupichu..pero despues que se fue fujimori, se aplasto....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Todas son propuestas...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Todas serán propuestas, pero en zonas como las de Lima Norte son los mismos residentes que toman la iniciativa para poner asfaltado a las calles, ordenanza de parques y áreas verdes, rejas y guardias de seguridad en las zonas residenciales, etcétera, o sea que también hay dinamismo, y aunque no supere cierta ´mediocridad´en ojos de algunos, yo prefiero verlo como autodeterminación y deseos de superación, bueno por lo menos así lo tengo entendido por lo que he leído al respecto y lo que me han comentado algunas personas conocedoras del tema.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si pero hablo de grandes proyectos, como telefericos, tuneles...porque paises como Bolivia y Ecuador los tienen y nosotros no?? Que nos falta?


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

hay j block comienza con los por kes.....


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> Todas serán propuestas, pero en zonas como las de Lima Norte son los mismos residentes que toman la iniciativa para poner asfaltado a las calles, ordenanza de parques y áreas verdes, rejas y guardias de seguridad en las zonas residenciales, etcétera, o sea que también hay dinamismo, y aunque no supere cierta ´mediocridad´en ojos de algunos, yo prefiero verlo como autodeterminación y deseos de superación, bueno por lo menos así lo tengo entendido por lo que he leído al respecto y lo que me han comentado algunas personas conocedoras del tema.


Gracias por los fotos!!!! Super bacanes. La última vez que estuve en Lima me fui a dar una vuelta para conocer esa zona y me quede realmente impresionado. Como dices, en 10-15 años, esta zona a pasado de esteras a emporio comercial. Esas iniciativas vecinales de las que hablas son lo que Hayek definio como instituciones clave para el desarrollo de una democracia liberal y no el mamarracho de democracia creada por los "padres de la patria". Es en zonas como estas que uno tiene fe en el futuro del Peru.... En cuanto al tema estético, si pues, quizas no responde a los patrones de algunos; pero con el tiempo puede mejorar. Recordemos que durante la revolucion industrial en Inglaterra, muchos intelectuales escribieron sobre el patetico estado de los barrios marginales que surgieron producto de la migración masiva del campo a las ciudades, en particular Londres y Manchester. Con el tiempo, algunos de esos barrios se han convertido en zonas residenciales e inclusive, deseadas, de la ciudad (como por ejemplo Islington o Maida Vale...). Solo el tiempo lo dirá...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

weno sin duda ese distrito tiene un gran futuro recièn està levantando cabeza


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Ahora en los distritos de los Olivos, SMP, comas e independencia ( Cono norte ) ahi se encuentra la clase media.
Jesús María, Breña, Pueblo Libre,Magdalena del Mar, cada año están peores esos distritos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Naahh...Jesus Maria, Pueblo Libre y Magdalena estan mejorando bastante, definitivamente han mejorado harto en los ultimos años. Breña si esta fea.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Uds. creen en un mediano Plazo en el cono norte habrá edificios altos???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Quizas edificios residenciales, pero no financieros.


----------

